# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  Dundee Show

## gavin

Anyone going?  Our 'National Honey Show' although definitely a low-key one when compared to the jamboree of talks and workshops at the 'other' National in Weybridge next month.  However we do have our Convention in Inverness on 21st September.

----------


## Feckless Drone

[QUOTE=gavin;21253]Anyone going?  

yep, will be there most of Friday honing my "sales" skills. Never sell my own of course just for the more productive ESBA members. And a good catch up, get to ask lots of questions.

----------


## gavin

Ah!  We can have a forummers meet then!  It will all be good practice for when you do have some to sell. *If* I get my act together tonight this might be the first time I'll have honey for sale. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## gavin

Just to clarify for those who don't know, the East of Scotland BA has its display (incl honey show) alongside the SBA one. The ESBA has a long tradition of selling honey from its membership there. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## gavin

Day 1 for 2014 is now over, days 2 and 3 yet to come.  C'mon all you forum lurkers and even posters - see you there!

We had the worst of the weather today and tomorrow and Sunday should be better.  Oodles to see at the show and most of us could blether about bees all day at the ESBA and SBA beekeeping stands anyway.  

There is still some of my special Glen Isla heather cut comb left if you are quick, and a decent box of Glen Clova clover cut comb just prepared for tomorrow ..... and of course other vendors may be available too.  OK, they are: Iain, Jim and Ron all have their own artisan produce for sale.  

The SBA's display is looking good, having had a bit of a make-over here and there.  It always did look good, it is just even better here and there.  And all that honey show stuff too.  I reckon the judges must be duff this year (sorry Alan and Tony!) - they both gave me a first!  Though I do have to complement them on spotting the poor quality of my soft set this year.  Not one of my best, and I was just testing the judges by putting it in to both the National and local competitions. 

It was also great to chat to Darren from Seattle today and discover just what an interesting chap he is.  Another real bee enthusiast.

So get yourself down to Camperdown on the NW side of Dundee, you know it makes sense!

----------

